

Ask HN: I'm a Twitter squatter with many common words and company names. - tweet-squat

More than two years ago I realized that Twitter usernames were widely available. I registered several hundred common words and company names. While some have been transferred to the respectively named companies, the majority remain in my possession.<p>Among the mix are Fortune 50 company names and words seen in multi-million dollar domain sales.<p>I believe these accounts have value - how should I proceed?<p>(My first thought - ask domain squatters to bid on the accounts.)
======
pclark
doesn't twitter turn accounts over fairly easily? like if I emailed them with
a rar.com email and said "we want rar twitter account" they turn it over?

